# ribs



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

any of yall boil them in beer?? what are you rib secrets...cookin some tonight and want to make sure they are mmmm good.

Jeff


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i like to marinate them in your favorite marinade and then wrap tightly in clear plastic wrap and then wrap good in aluminum foil and then cook.....they will absoulutly fall off the bone....and the foil keeps the plastic wrap from melting...


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

any suggestions for a marinade?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

italian dressing,dales,bbq sauce...if you can find "sweet baby ray" bbq thats the one i use...

update us on how you cooked them and how they turned out....


----------



## MirrOman (Dec 25, 2007)

For babybacks, I use my broiler pan. Put some water in the bottom of the pan, your ribs on the rack, and cover tightly with aluminum foil. Cook around 275-300 for a couple of hours. Meat will fall off of the bone. This is the only way I cook them.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (10/5/2008)*i like to marinate them in your favorite marinade and then wrap tightly in clear plastic wrap and then wrap good in aluminum foil and then cook.....they will absoulutly fall off the bone....and the foil keeps the plastic wrap from melting...


My recipe/process is very similar to this....you will LOVE them cooked this way.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

when you wrap them in plastic and foil...you just cook them on the grill or oven or what?? I have to say im a little nervous about the plastic but if you say it wont melt...ill damn sure give it a try.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

trust me.....NEVER had the plastic to melt....of course dont put on direct heat....you can bake or grill..place about 6 inches above the heat and enjoy.......the plastic will be hot so be carefull.....


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Dry rub overnight. Grill for a few minutes to put grill marks on it and then move off direct heat and add smoking wood. Let them smoke for an hour or so on about 175-200 degrees. Periodically flip and spray with apple juice for another hour. Wrap tightly in aluminum foil after spritzing with apple juice and cook for another hour on low heat.



Remove from foil and baste with bbq sauce of choice to form glaze then eat.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (10/5/2008)*trust me.....NEVER had the plastic to melt....of course dont put on direct heat....you can bake or grill..place about 6 inches above the heat and enjoy.......the plastic will be hot so be carefull.....


How long tod you cook them? and at what avg temp?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ribs!! I'm glad you asked.

Drunken Ribs 

2 1/2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 1/2 tablespoons white pepper 
1 1/2 tablespoons seasoned salt 
1 tablespoon onion salt 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
4 pounds pork spareribs 
1/2 cup distilled white vinegar 
12 (12 fluid ounce) cans or bottles premium lager 

1 (20 ounce) bottle ketchup 
1 (10 fluid ounce) bottle Worcestershire sauce 
1 1/2 cups maple syrup 
1 cup brown sugar 
1 cup liquid smoke flavoring 
1/2 cup margarine 
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/2 cup honey mustard 


In a medium bowl, mix garlic powder, white pepper, seasoned salt, onion salt, and oregano. 
Place ribs in a large roasting pan, and rub evenly with the garlic powder mixture to coat. 
Pour distilled white vinegar and 1/2 the beer, or enough to cover ribs, into the pan. 
Cover pan, and marinate ribs in the refrigerator 8 hours, or overnight. 

Prepare an outdoor grill for indirect, medium heat, and lightly oil grate. 

In a large saucepan, whisk together remaining beer, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, maple syrup, brown sugar, liquid smoke, margarine, apple cider vinegar, and honey mustard. 
Bring to boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer 15 minutes, or until a thick sauce has formed. 

Remove ribs from the marinade mixture, and coat liberally with the sauce. Place on the prepared grill, and cook 1 1/2 to 2 hours, to an internal temperature of 160 degrees F (70 degrees C). Brush frequently with the sauce while cooking.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

BUY 3lbs OR DOWN SLABS (St. LOUIS STYLE MY FAVORITE CUT)

SAUCE: <P align=left>1 GALLON APPLE CIDER VINEGAR<P align=left>24-32oz LOUISIANA HOT SAUCE(I LIKE A LITTLE MORE KICK)<P align=left>LARGE DOSE OF GARLIC JUICE<P align=left>LARGE DOSE OF ONION POWDER<P align=left>5 LEMONS CUT IN HALVES AND JUICED PLACE IN THE POT<P align=left>8-10 FRESH BAY LEAVES<P align=left>2 STICKS OF PARKAY MARGARINE<P align=left>COVER TIGHTLY BRING TO A BOIL THEN KEEP OVER LOW HEAT FOR BASTING

RINSE OFF RIBS WITH WATER

PLACE MEAT SIDE DOWN ON 225-250 DEGREE GRILLL FOR ABOUT 30 MIN

TURN MEAT SIDE UP FOR ABOUT 45min - 1 hr (WHEN THE RIBS START TO SWEAT)

BASTE AFTER RIBS HAVE BEEN ON FOR ABOUT 1.5 HRS EVERY 15-20 min 

TURN EVERY 30 MIN OR SO

COOK FOR 2.5-3.5 HOURS(DEPENDS ON THE RIB THICKNESS)AT 225-250 WITH MIXTURE OF CHARCOAL AND HICKORY

THEY WILL FALL OFF THE BONE ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!

ALSO GREAT FOR CHICKEN HALVES


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (10/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (10/5/2008)*trust me.....NEVER had the plastic to melt....of course dont put on direct heat....you can bake or grill..place about 6 inches above the heat and enjoy.......the plastic will be hot so be carefull.....
> ...


200 degrees about a hour and half to two hours....


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *crazyfire (10/5/2008)*when you wrap them in plastic and foil...you just cook them on the grill or oven or what?? I have to say im a little nervous about the plastic but if you say it wont melt...ill damn sure give it a try.


Never done it ona grill that way - low heat (350 and below) in an oven no prob - over time the plastic does break down but it has to be in there a very long time for that.


----------



## "Double Trouble" (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello,

I personally like the baby backs but, spare ribs will work also. I first rinse them & let them come to room temp. about 30 mins. then I take rub them down real good but not soaking with cooking oil (seasoning sticks better),after that I apply Emeril's Rib Rub all over let sit a few more mins. while griil is getting ready. I use a gas grill (lazy) about 350-400 then sear about 5mins. a side, take *<U>extra heavy duty tin foil</U>* wrap ribstightly you don't want your steam/liquid to exscape or you will burn the ribs I always cut slab in half makes easier to handle in foil, lower temp to 300-350 cook 1hr. to 1hr.15mins. lid closed. After that Barbeque to yourliking over lower heat just long enough to dry your sauce a little bit unless you like itreal messy.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD THE MADNESS DOUBLE TROUBLE!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, since I am stuck with the trick or treaters, I decided to pour myself a cocktail and try some of the above, but really a combination. I put on my rub and a tiny bit of Dales and wrapped them in plastic and let them marinade in the fridge for about 2 hours. Unwrapped them and grilled them on high for about 6 mins to put on the grill marks. Took them off and now they are wrapped in plastic and foil on the smoker. Man they smell good, I pan on taking them off about 10:00 or so and adding my Rendevous sauce and letting that carmalize. I am going to wrap them in plastic when they cooled and put them in the fridge over night. I will let you know how they turn out. I forgot about the apple juice so I am experimenting with bluffman's recipe combined with just about every one elses. They are beef ribs because I did not want to spend a ton of money on my little experiment. If all goes well even the big beefy ribs will turn out great, thanks to all of you who have contributed. Happy Halloween.:letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy smokes, Bluffman was right, I could not even come close to telling you they fell of the bone, I had to peal the meat off and then add sauce. Wow, nice job Bluffman. And thanks to all of you who added to the process.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree - that' pretty much the reaction every timeI've cooked them with that method


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (10/5/2008)*i like to marinate them in your favorite marinade and then wrap tightly in clear plastic wrap and then wrap good in aluminum foil and then cook.....they will absoulutly fall off the bone....and the foil keeps the plastic wrap from melting...




It's funny, I originally read this post last week, and this weekend I was in New Orleans talking to some cousins of mine who just came back from a hunting trip in Illinois. They killed some does (yeah, that's it) and cooked the backstraps while they were up there. The guides from Illinois taught them the following recipe:



1. Salt and pepper the meat before adding some butter

2. Wrap the meat in Saran Wrap

3. Then wrap the meat in Aluminum Foil. 

4. Put on the grill, on medium heat, a little longer than you would normally cook a backstrap.



Being from New Orleans they didn't trust the guides way of cooking it, but afterwards they told me they were sold on this recipe. I tried it with a pork chop Sunday night and it came out very, very tender. Can't wait to try it with a backstrap!


----------

